
A neural network library written in Rust - jmontgomery
https://github.com/jackm321/RustNN
======
ajtulloch
More precisely, it's an MLP library.

My wishlist for Rust in scientific programming:

\- A really nice ndarray library interfacing with BLAS/LAPACK, like NumPy \- A
nice CUDA library for wrapping the C API \- A Jupyter/IPython kernel \- and of
course, a whole bunch of people using Rust for scientific programming.

~~~
perone
In sum, everything you already have in Python.

~~~
eigenrick
Everything except execution times that are remotely acceptable.

------
bfrog
Aw, you beat me to finishing! Nice work, I was trying to learn rust at the
same time as writting it.

github.com/bfrog/tin

